# Need Advice on Band Logo.



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been working on a logo for my dubstep/metal band. I kind of like what I have at the moment but I don't like how much it looks like a nightclub/fusion restaurant's logo 

Any ideas on what I could do to make it look less like a fusion restaurant's logo and more like a bands? 

Here's what I have so far.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 2, 2011)

It needs skulls, and it needs to be scribbled all crazy with spikes and shit so that you can barely read it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2011)

Like I said dude, it looks fine but it will be a pain in the arse to use on anything except what you make it for (unless it's making the logo smaller).

The look of it is fine IMO man, the rest is all in the application. I mean, will you actually be using that logo as it appears over a red to black gradient?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the font and layout is perfect, and would work well for many dubstep-esque album covers, that in blue, against a cool white background would work well, or anything like that really, the fire works nicely, but not as a permanent part of the logo, more it would work for a certain cover or poster/image etc.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 3, 2011)

Razzy said:


> It needs skulls, and it needs to be scribbled all crazy with spikes and shit so that you can barely read it.




^^^^


seriously though i think its great. the font and design is simple and suits my tastes at least. good work.


----------



## flo (Feb 3, 2011)

I like this one as it is...
The only thing to make it less nightclub-style I can come up with right now is to add space between the letters, like



 l___ S___ O___ L___ A___ C___ E___ l


(Please ignore the ___ bars)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Like I said dude, it looks fine but it will be a pain in the arse to use on anything except what you make it for (unless it's making the logo smaller).
> 
> The look of it is fine IMO man, the rest is all in the application. I mean, will you actually be using that logo as it appears over a red to black gradient?



You're right, I'm probably getting Adobe Illustrator tonight and then I'll use that instead of photoshop. I'm not sure if it would always be in that red/black gradiant thing. We'll probably use it for our facebook page picture.




Prydogga said:


> I think the font and layout is perfect, and would work well for many dubstep-esque album covers, that in blue, against a cool white background would work well, or anything like that really, the fire works nicely, but not as a permanent part of the logo, more it would work for a certain cover or poster/image etc.



Good idea, I'll give blue/white a go. Thanks Alex 



flo said:


> I like this one as it is...
> The only thing to make it less nightclub-style I can come up with right now is to add space between the letters, like
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great idea, reminds me a bit too much of inception but i'll try it regardless. Thanks dude!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 3, 2011)

get actual neon lights...that would be sweet for metaldub


----------



## Xaios (Feb 3, 2011)

I was thinking it looked more like a logo for a kitchen appliance manufacturer. 

I actually really like it, but I can't shake the feeling you may have to go back to the drawing board for something "band-ish."


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> You're right, I'm probably getting Adobe Illustrator tonight and then I'll use that instead of photoshop. I'm not sure if it would always be in that red/black gradiant thing. We'll probably use it for our facebook page picture.



Good stuff. Illustrator is a great program, but believe me when I say that it's a whole different way of working than Photoshop


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 4, 2011)

> You're right, I'm probably getting Adobe Illustrator tonight and then I'll use that instead of photoshop.



It's not really an either/or, you'd use both, just for different parts of the image


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 4, 2011)

^ In the case of logos, it most certainly is a "use one over the other" issue.

While you can always do post-fx and whatnot later in Photoshop, as a general rule, you wouldn't use Photoshop or any pixel-based program for "logos," especially things like band logos which you know may have to be blown up to massive sizes.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Feb 4, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ In the case of logos, it most certainly is a "use one over the other" issue.
> 
> While you can always do post-fx and whatnot later in Photoshop, as a general rule, you wouldn't use Photoshop or any pixel-based program for "logos," especially things like band logos which you know may have to be blown up to massive sizes.


 
Like Daemoniac said. Stay away from photoshop when designing the intial VECTOR design. Do not add RASTER effects in Illustrator in the intial design. (Yes Illustrator is a vector program, but it contains some raster effects) RASTER effects are good for web if you know the pixel size needed. But for print, be careful and check with the Printing Company for the size that they need before spending tons of time in photoshop to learn your RASTER image is too small for print. Also, a helpful tip is RGB is for web, CMYK is for print. Do not make the mistake of sending RGB to a printer. There's a 100% chance it will come back with the incorrect colors.

My 2 cents on your logo. Font is pretty cool. Red oval gradient takes away from the font. The band name does not POP. Try making the oval smaller and a darker red (real dark, keep it a background and not part of the name). Get rid of the | | or make them a darker color then the band name. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the band name Solace?


----------

